# Need help! Does anyone know what’s wrong with my budgie? Is it serious?



## knttc (May 5, 2021)

One day I suddenly noticed something wrong with my budgey’s eye. It’s eyes are wide open but the lower eye lid does not close/go down. It’s happening on its right eye. Anyone know what I should do and what it is??


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It looks swollen, there may be an infection there, how long has it been this way, you need to take her to an avian vet for diagnosis and treatment before it gets any worse, how is the other eye?


----------



## ozgurco (Mar 23, 2021)

how old is this bird


----------



## knttc (May 5, 2021)

ozgurco said:


> how old is this bird


Im not sure unfortunately but I think still a young adult or adult.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It could be a sinus infection or an eye infection, either way she needs to be seen by an avian vet.


----------



## knttc (May 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> It looks swollen, there may be an infection there, how long has it been this way, you need to take her to an avian vet for diagnosis and treatment before it gets any worse, how is the other eye?


The other eye is perfectly fine but I’m unsure how long it’s been like that, I just noticed it yesterday.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Do you need help finding an avian vet or do you already have one?


----------



## knttc (May 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> Do you need help finding an avian vet or do you already have one?


Yes, I don't have one...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## knttc (May 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> Where are you located?


Los Angeles


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I did a search on the Assoc. of Avian Vet site https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803 within 20 miles of LA and 7 came up, try the search and see who is closest to you.


----------



## jcorbi82 (Sep 4, 2018)

I notice budgie is wrapped up in something to keep him/her warm.

I've had a couple birds pass.. it is always heartbreaking. 

Is your birdie okay???


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you taken this budgie to the Avian Vet yet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan?

Please update us on the budgie's condition in this thread.*

*Additionally, please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------

